# tv size



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello Twinnys.
What size tv seems about right for your Adria twin & where do you fit it please?
Thanks for looking.
tuk-tuk


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We just use the Macbook, with a special gizmo our kids bought us that enables you to see telly all over Europe. It's called EYE TV. Just plug it into laptop, use it as a TV.

Or we would, if we ever bothered with telly! One of the reasons we enjoy getting away is no telly, no newspapers!


----------

